# Can you change muscle shape to be slimmer?



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Not sure how to word it so there we go :laugh:

My wife has rather chunky thighs and calves, they were chunky even when she was slim and she often described herself as having legs like a pit pony. Currently she is pregnant but we are making plans for when she has given birth to shift the baby and pre-baby weight (she'd lost 2stone but fell pregnant before she could shift the other two!), and the question of whether she could alter the muscle shape or reduce the muscle mass came up.

I know now everyone is born with certain genetics, but was wondering whether she'd be able to influence that area of her body 

Thanks!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> Not sure how to word it so there we go :laugh:
> 
> My wife has rather chunky thighs and calves, they were chunky even when she was slim and she often described herself as having legs like a pit pony. Currently she is pregnant but we are making plans for when she has given birth to shift the baby and pre-baby weight (she'd lost 2stone but fell pregnant before she could shift the other two!), and the question of whether she could alter the muscle shape or reduce the muscle mass came up.
> 
> ...


no you cant change the shape of a muscle its genetic.it can only get bigger or smaller ,but the shape stays the same


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

graham58 said:


> no you cant change the shape of a muscle its genetic.it can only get bigger or smaller ,but the shape stays the same


If you build your muscles through endurance rather than bb I think yes,


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Starve her


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

johnnya said:


> If you build your muscles through endurance rather than bb I think yes,


not sure on that one,yes it will get leaner ,as in smaller but dont think it will actually change in shape,open verdict


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

graham58 said:


> not sure on that one,yes it will get leaner ,as in smaller but dont think it will actually change in shape,open verdict


I know what you mean I was just thinking you dont see many marathon runner with legs like a pit pony as the op so eloquently put it


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

johnnya said:


> I know what you mean I was just thinking you dont see many marathon runner with legs like a pit pony as the op so eloquently put it


I'd hazard a guess that it's more to do with elite marathon runners having muscle belly lengths innately "longer" than average, designed to deal with endurance work + low power output (compared to the short, stubby muscle bellies you'll see in power athletes)


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

johnnya said:


> I know what you mean I was just thinking you dont see many marathon runner with legs like a pit pony as the op so eloquently put it


yes if i said my wife had legs like a pit pony it would be me in the knackers yard


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

graham58 said:


> yes if i said my wife had legs like a pit pony it would be me in the knackers yard


Thats why I never attach pictures of my pit pony...lol


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Diet is pretty much her only option.

Causing muscles to atrophy past their untrained size would not really be feasible.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

wise man


----------

